# Simple setup



## Steve Busey

Had a couple folks ask how I did the red pen photos here, so I've tried to put together a quick overview.

I have a tiny "studio" that I got from RadioShack for $20 (Sakar PS101 - shop around, it can still be had for $20, not the $60++ from Amazon!). The package comes with a tiny box (about 10-12" square side panels) and a couple small lights. Because they're so small, I've developed a technique using lots of shadow play, versus omnipresent light. Not saying one's better than the other, but you use what you got!

The left pic shows the general layout (on the long abandoned kids' pool table) - studio/tent, lights and board I use to support the pens.










The big difference in my pics came when I gave up on the Nikon CoolPix point-and-shoot, and bought a used Nikon D40 SLR (their low-end SLR) from Craigslist. I had a bunch of (30 year) old Nikon lenses and made due for a while with manually focusing and metering, but finally broke down and bought a used 18-55mm auto focus/meter lens off eBay.

When I shoot, I slightly underexpose to get rid of any overly-bright highlights (there are override settings on the camera where you can adjust over/under exposure in 1/3 f-stop steps, I believe). I also use the tripod so I can close the aperature down at least a couple of stops for depth of field, and then use the self-timer to take the actual shot so my hands don't vibrate the camera when I press the shutter release.

The final pass is through PhotoShop to remove dust from the image.

Bottom line - I went from this on the old Coolpix camera:
 
to this. Also, I upload them first onto facebook, then link the image to here so they can be bigger and sharper. How's that working for me?  :biggrin: 





Comments and questions are free!


----------



## Ruby pen turning

Very cool. I would like some info on how you upload to facebook then link to IAP. The pics that I put on here are the standard small and not so clear variety.


----------



## Steve Busey

Ruby pen turning said:


> how you upload to facebook then link to IAP.



I upload to facebook using their regular photo upload process. Once my photo is in an album, I display the picture in the album, and down to the left there's a link that says *Download*.


Right-click on the *Download *link and save the link address (Save target as... in IE).

Then go to IAP and compose a post, and where you desire the photo, click on the "Insert Image" icon () and paste the facebook link/target you just captured. Viola! Your pict is now hosted on facebook and not subject to the size and thumbnail limitations of IAP/VBulletin.


----------



## woknick

Just a quick not on your setup. I have that same light box. the black part that houses the light pockets should go on the back of the box. You should have 3 white sides left, right, top. I use this setup in full sun light and get great results.


----------



## EarlD

Looks really go to me, Steve.
Earl


----------



## Ruby pen turning

I tried the facebook link. It worked but my test picture doesn`t seem to be any clearer or any bigger.


----------



## jlord

I tried linking from a Facebook picture but got this: Bad File - No File or File is too Large or of the Wrong MIME Type


----------



## Ruby pen turning

I got mine to work through my Picasa web album. Hope I can remember again how I did it. .


----------



## sbwertz

Upload your pictures to picasa web.  Then you can right click on the picture in picasa web, go to properties, and copy the url.  Use the little yellow icon above the text box that looks like a mountain and paste the url into the box.  It will put in a full size picture instead of a thumbnail.


----------



## Ruby pen turning

sbwertz said:


> Upload your pictures to picasa web.  Then you can right click on the picture in picasa web, go to properties, and copy the url.  Use the little yellow icon above the text box that looks like a mountain and paste the url into the box.  It will put in a full size picture instead of a thumbnail.


I did it the second time, so I guess I remembered :O) It sure is nice to be able to post larger pics.
Sorry I took this post in a different direction, but if I didn't ask here and now I would never have been able to show my awesome pens in such large, crisp clarity.


----------



## Ruby pen turning

Oh and thanks for the helps.


----------

